# Verona ist das nicht. 1 Bild



## Tumor (2 Juni 2009)

Oder was meint ihr?









lol1


----------



## General (2 Juni 2009)

Also ich glaube mal nicht das sie es ist, denn Verona hatte damals nicht so grosse Funbags.
Oder täusche ich mich da???


----------



## tommib (2 Juni 2009)

Glaube ich auch nicht


----------



## Punisher (2 Juni 2009)

:thx:


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Juni 2009)

nö das ist sie nicht


----------



## haller (19 Juli 2022)

Doch sie ist es


----------

